# Nissan Altima 3.5 v.s. BMW M3



## CarbonBlackM3 (Jan 3, 2005)

ok, like the name implies, this is a thread about the 3.5 2k4 Altima against an 01 bmw m3 convert.... my friend says that his Altima is the better car of the two... and i say that my bmw is the better. Now i want you all who probably know some things about altimas to tell me what you think, and if you say that the altima is better, i want you to tell me exactly why. TIA for clearing up this argument.
~Carbon


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

umm, m3 pwns... nuff said...

4dr front driver with 245 hp vs rear drive 2 dr droptop with 333 hp... not really a comparison... but i'll tell you what, a nissan quest owns a cavalier!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

M3s are pretty nice cars. I am guessing he has an SE which isnt bad at all either. If he has an Altima SE-R which I dont think he does, he would give you hell in a race. My friend has an M3 though not a conv and I like it. Quite honestly, if you have an M3, what does other people's opinions matter anyway? Screw them, drop the top and cruise down the blvd.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Both of the cars are stock right????


----------



## CarbonBlackM3 (Jan 3, 2005)

GODS_FAVORITE said:


> Both of the cars are stock right????


well, my M3 has Cold package, xenons, and premium sound.... of course its a manual

not sure what his 3.5SE has, i know its got the bose sound, perferated leather, and is an automatic... as you can tell, i have no idea about Nissans

no idea if that helps or not
~Carbon


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Well then you got him If his car was hooked up like Guerrero turbo 3.5se then you would have a prob but it sounds like he running stock. Yall should go to the track and race it would be fun and he get to see what his car can do with your m3 :cheers:


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Just in case anyone has this thread in email notification.....


I think this guy was talking about aesthetics, not power/speed.

As far as refinement, any BMW class will take the best of the best that Nissan has to offer.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

For what you could do to an '04 Altima 3.5 SE with a $20K retail sticker and still be under the '01 M3's approx $40K retail price. I would actually take the '05 Altima SE-R take it out to Jim Wolf for the full tuning treatment and then buy all the happy Nismo parts as well as some extra wheels and tires for the bling factor and put the balance in my 401K. I can seat four six-foot people comfortably and carry their luggage too. Also I would be happy knowing that my major service isn't over a thousand dollars and my insurance isn't silly high either. Definitely the Altima, but thats just my opinion though.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Mark said:


> Just in case anyone has this thread in email notification.....
> 
> 
> I think this guy was talking about aesthetics, not power/speed.
> ...


Well the class that the 3 series established and took top honors for many publications 9 years straight was out done by the g35. 
Does that count as a nissan offering?
The altima is an awsome car but if hes talking about racing then theres no comparison at all! The M3 will murder the altima but again not a fair comparo. The altima v6 has tons of power and is very quick but no match for a M.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

i would be sucking M3 dust if i were to face one off. but if i happen to roll up on one ill give it a shot.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Gee, i wish 01 M3's had a $40K price tag over here in australia. you will still pay over $50K for a 96 model here. If you want a brand new one over here, you will have to part with approx $140K!!!!

Altima and a M3........ no match sorry, Nissan's are great cars, but give me the M3 anyday.....
It would be nice if we still got the altima (bluebird) over here. they got discontinued in australia in 1997.


----------

